# KPers Holiday get together



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks to KP, this bunch have been getting together once a week for almost two years now. Here are some of us at our annual holiday get together tonight. 
Always have a good time, and some times we even do some knitting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

busy girl which one are you?

Left to right who is everybody by their user names?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Even the dog is having a good time!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like a wonderful group. Love that furbaby..


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

What a lovely KP Holiday photo that is!!! Truly spreads the holiday spirit! Looks like all of you were having a wonderful time!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Merry merry Christmas to all KPrs!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Awwwww.....look at everybody!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> busy girl which one are you?
> 
> Left to right who is everybody by their user names?


I'm the one on the right in the front and that's my dog Hannah on the left. I'll let the others identify themselves if they want to.


----------



## Knit76 (Nov 9, 2015)

Where do you live?...Are you all close by or do you make a long weekend to be together? What a wonderful idea. Does the puppy use his front or back paws to hold the needles? &#129300;&#128519;


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What fun!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the picture...Beautiful ladies & a wonderful dog!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a nice group you have. Wishing all of you many more happy times together.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I take it, Hannah is the group mascot. What a lovely picture of your fun group.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your picture . I hope everyone let's us know who they are.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

what a group!!!Looks like a fun group. Pity party here,in Ok alone and no knitters near me that I know of.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi and Merry Christmas from your KP buddies in the US


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely photo of everyone, and what a great thing to do.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> I'm the one on the right in the front and that's my dog Hannah on the left. I'll let the others identify themselves if they want to.


Thank You, looks like your dog Hannah loves all the attention she gets when the knitters gather at your place.

Very Lovey Picture!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Knit76 said:


> Where do you live?...Are you all close by or do you make a long weekend to be together? What a wonderful idea. Does the puppy use his front or back paws to hold the needles? 🤔😇


We live in different cities, but all close together. 
Hannah prefers to watch the knitters, not too keen on participating yet.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you to Busy girl for hosting our crazy MOBtown Critters once again. Good food, drinks and fabulous friends that have come together because of KP!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am the tallest one in the back row.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> I am the tallest one in the back row.


Hi Shauna, we were June Canadian Swap partners. Nice to have a face to a name. I'm tall too, usually in the back row too. lol


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> I am the tallest one in the back row.


Thanks, getting to know everyone even though I wasn't there for the get together :-D


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm the one in the middle at the back in the turquoise sweater. Great bunch of knitters, always so helpful and fun to be with. It was a great party.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like a terrific group. Wish I were nearby.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What great fun! Would love to have a group get together regularly like y'all. Enjoy each other's company.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OakvilleKnitter said:


> I'm the one in the middle at the back in the turquoise sweater. Great bunch of knitters, always so helpful and fun to be with. It was a great party.


Nice to meet you, it does look you have a nice group. 
Do you meet at each other's homes?


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Not usually. We get together at Panera Bread, Tuesday night one week, Wednesday afternoon the next week. We often get other customers stop to chat and ask if they could join us sometime. All are welcome.


----------



## Knit76 (Nov 9, 2015)

How wonderful that you can meet once a week. I'm sure that gives all of you encouragement to keep those fingers moving plus chit chat time. Happy Holidays


----------

